

Draft: A Physical Notebook Accessible on the Cloud - tmnsam
http://www.themachonacho.com/physical-notebook-can-access-online/

======
xanderstrike
For me, cloud computing means that my changes are instantly backed up in the
cloud, and instantly available on any device that accesses that cloud. It
eliminates any individual point of failure, so if my tablet disappears, the
work is still on my laptop, etc.

Doodles in this notebook are neither backed up nor accessible anywhere aside
from the notebook itself until you've sent it in (at which point all your
notes are inaccessible for a time during transit). This is a document scanning
service either banking on a current tech buzzword, or based entirely around a
misunderstanding of the cloud.

That's not to say it isn't a neat idea, it just has nothing to do with cloud
computing.

